# Passwords



## Mister Bill (Jan 30, 2014)

Is anyone else having trouble logging on and having to get a new password?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Mister Bill said:


> Is anyone else having trouble logging on and having to get a new password?



Here Mister Bill, read all about it,
http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=89586


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Changed mine and everything is working fine.


----------



## mesenteria (Oct 29, 2015)

I just copied the one they supplied in my email and entered it, thinking it had already been applied in my case. When I went to log in, the fields were empty, so that much seemed 'right'. I pasted, logged in, and everything went normally.


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

Don't forget to change that numeric password to one of your making!


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

Yes, simply put it didn't work for me. It took them over 30 hours to send a new password when they would not accept the old or new and let me log on. Fixed now, though. GRJ helped me a lot. Appreciated.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

For some reason, a number of people, including me, had some issues with the password changes. When they posted, I changed mine that day, but then it got changed again. Then I couldn't get into the mod or admin control panels for a couple more days, It wasn't the smoothest transition I've ever seen.


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

And I thought I was the only one that had problems! I see now I was in fine company. At least the idea of a strong password and forcing a change every so often is a great idea, something was left in its implementation. I think I spent most of the day trying to get a stable password, lot of frustration and waiting for the 15 minute limit to expire.


----------



## RonthePirate (Sep 9, 2015)

Guess I was lucky. I used two attempts before I realized what was happening.
I checked my email and found the link for the new P/W.
My third attempt made it in.

Google now has my P/W in its hands. Plus I have it written it down.
That will last a year.......right?


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

I FINALLY got in, after almost 2 weeks. I messaged a friend/member on facebook for help, and maybe he got me some help?? I don't know, but I'm glad to be back.. Thanks to ANYONE who helped me,lol!!!:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Yea, I can only imagine with the flood of work that had to be done to change every password on 100 plus sites. You have to remember they probably only have a skeleton crew working to keep the sites running and handle the odd emergency. I'm sure it was a huge undertaking . At least they did something proactively. When my cc info was compromised I learned about it months later on the news. They set up and changed everything in a few weeks I belive.


----------



## Chet (Aug 15, 2014)

I had to re register to get back onto the forum as I never was able to change my password. Sent a PM to a moderator and hopefully I'll be able to get the original account reactivated. 

Chet


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Montanan said:


> I had to re register to get back onto the forum as I never was able to change my password. Sent a PM to a moderator and hopefully I'll be able to get the original account reactivated.
> 
> Chet


I also tried to re-register, but that didn't work either.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I got no PM, what is your original ID?


----------



## Chet (Aug 15, 2014)

Guess I can't send a PM until after so many posts. My ID was Chet. Thanks for responding.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Look for a PM with the updated password.


----------



## Chet (Aug 15, 2014)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Look for a PM with the updated password.


Thanks John, got it all figured out.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Chet, accounts merged, the whole ugly mess is behind us.


----------



## Chet (Aug 15, 2014)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Chet, accounts merged, the whole ugly mess is behind us.


Thanks John, Appreciate that.


----------



## Mr.Buchholz (Dec 30, 2011)

Three password changes and a week later, I'm back in as well. I don't like the complexity needed. Capitals, symbols, numbers, and other things? Really? Letters and numbers would have sufficed.

-J.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Mr.Buchholz said:


> Three password changes and a week later, I'm back in as well. I don't like the complexity needed. Capitals, symbols, numbers, and other things? Really? Letters and numbers would have sufficed.
> 
> -J.


It takes me a half an hour to log in with the new one I made.

I feel so much more secure now, no one can steal my train threads now.


----------



## sanepilot (Mar 11, 2012)

*log-in*

Hi,all... Uncle ED,U gotta toughen up. I kinda hate to say this because something will go wrong,usually does when I brag. I don`t know what kinda password you got but it takes me longer to pull out my keyboard than it does to log in. I type in my login name and Walla wing wing.. I click on login and I`m in. I guess some people have it and some don`t..LOL. I gotta another site I visit once and awhile and type in my login name and I immediately login without doing anything.  

While I think of it,Big Ed .."sorry for your loss,bud..Remember the good times,things will get better,I hope.Try to accept the things you can`t change and change what you can. Life is hard,I know.I`ve saw most all of it.The good and the bad. Hang in there fella,the best is yet to come..We wish you the best.:smilie_daumenpos:

Everybody have a good weekend,Everett


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Thanks Everett, she will be missed and there still is her twin sister to remind us. But she is the exact opposite of what her sister was.) 

She along with me, we were the 2 black sheep in the family.

I use my old password, I just added some caps and a symbol.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I'm at a loss as to the problem here. I type my password in once in a couple of months. Well, actually I don't type it in, I just let LastPass do that.

If you just check the "Remember Me" box, the user name/password is saved in a cookie and you are permanently logged in! Since you're not worried about anyone stealing your train threads, what's the problem?

The only time I have to login again is when I clear all the cookies and temp files and "start over".


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> I'm at a loss as to the problem here. I type my password in once in a couple of months. Well, actually I don't type it in, I just let LastPass do that.
> 
> If you just check the "Remember Me" box, the user name/password is saved in a cookie and you are permanently logged in! Since you're not worried about anyone stealing your train threads, what's the problem?
> 
> The only time I have to login again is when I clear all the cookies and temp files and "start over".


Who ya talking to?
Me?

I have no problem?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

HUH?!
Who ya talking to??
Who is complaining?

I happen to clear everything out before I log off, every time. I have been doing that for years. That is what I do so I HAVE to log back on.

That is *my preference.*

So...where do you see a problem>!!!!<?
So why are you even commenting?:dunno:
You feel the need for some arguing tonight?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Big Ed said:


> HUH?!
> Who ya talking to??
> Who is complaining?


I guess you have a different term for it, I call it complaining.  You sure talk about the new passwords enough... 


Big Ed said:


> It takes me a half an hour to log in with the new one I made.
> 
> I feel so much more secure now, no one can steal my train threads now.


----------



## RonthePirate (Sep 9, 2015)

If you got Google Chrome, just use "Save passwords"
Easy-peasy.
All mine are saved that way. But I still have them written down, just in case.

That's only if you're not worried about someone stealing your stuff.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> I guess you have a different term for it, I call it complaining.  You sure talk about the new passwords enough...


Sounds like to me that your the only one complaining.

If you take the time to* READ* through the posts you will see that I was replying to other posts!
Where was the complaints?

Most everything I post, it seems that you take it as complaining?

*You *....from now on you will know when I am complaining, I will state that clearly in the post from now on, OK?
Is that what you want?

Now you want me to go through some of threads that I am actually complaining about? 
But you have ignored them with silence, thinking that I will forget them and go away?
Let me know.:smokin:


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Big Ed*  
_It takes me a half an hour to log in with the new one I made.

I feel so much more secure now, no one can steal my train threads now.


The above was a joke, it takes me seconds to log on.
And yes I log in and out every time.
It is my preference.
_


----------

